# dla + dopełniacz zamiast celownika



## majlo

Witam,
Mój przyjaciel, który pochodzi z Węgorzewa nagminnie stosuje ww. odmianę. Na przykład miast powszechnego wariantu _Mój brat powiedział tacie, że palę papierosy. _powie _Mój brat powiedział dla taty, że palę papierosy._

Czy spotkaliście się kiedykolwiek wcześniej z taką odmianą? Wie ktoś może, czy nie jest to czasami jakaś pozostałośc po staropolskim? Tak samo mówi jego dziewczyna, która pochodzi z tego samego miasta, więc całkiem możliwe, że to regionalizm. Nigdy jednak nie wiadomo. Dzięki za ewentualne odpowiedzi.

majlo


----------



## njumi

Wydaje mi się, że moja siostra mi opowiadała o tej konstrukcji, że chyba na Podlasiu się jej używa. W każdym razie przebywając na Podlasiu się z nią spotkała.


----------



## feliz1984

Na Podlasiu na pewno się jej używa (_daj to dla mnie, pokaż to dla niej_), aczkolwiek nie wiem niczego na temat jej pochodzenia. Wiem jedynie, że uważana jest za błędną, ale ludzie tu tak mówią.


----------



## .Jordi.

Kiedyś już spotkałem się na pewnym forum z tym problemem. Powiedziano wtedy, że tego typu konstrukcje są rusycyzmem. Niestety nie znam jeszcze rosyjskiego, więc ciężko mi powiedzieć, czy rzeczywiście tak jest. Trzeba poczekać na kogoś władającego tym językiem, aby to potwierdził.


----------



## slavian1

.Jordi. said:


> Kiedyœ ju¿ spotka³em siê na pewnym forum z tym problemem. Powiedziano wtedy, ¿e tego typu konstrukcje s¹ rusycyzmem.


 
Zgadzam siê. Jest to jeden z przyk³adów rusycyzmu powszechnie wystêpuj¹cych wœród mieszkañców terytorium by³ego zaboru rosyjskiego. Moja rodzina pochodzi z bia³ostocczyzny wiêc z t¹ form¹ styka³em siê wielokrotnie.


----------



## Thomas1

Spotkałem się z tą formą jak spędzałem kiedyś wakacje w Olecku. W tamtych stronach dla + dopełniacz jest używane tak jak ja i zapewne większość Polaków używa celownika. Rówież czytałem gdzieś, że jest to wpływ języka rosyjskiego.

Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny, PWN, podaje: "[P]rzy czasownikach oznaczających dawanie, przekazywanie, itp. nazwa bezpośredniego odbiorcy powinna mieć postać celownika, np: Lekarz dał lekarstwo pacjentowi. (_nie_: dla pacjenta)"
Z doświadczenia wiem, że w regionie, o którym napisałem, to właśnie forma z nawiasu byłaby użyta.


----------



## jazyk

A dla mnie jest ciekawe, jak w języku polskim używa się konstrucji z do + dopełniacz w zdaniach, gdzie w języku czeskim używałoby się celownika: Dzwonię do brata = Volám bratrovi; Piszę do siostry = Píšu sestře. 



> Powiedziano wtedy, że tego typu konstrukcje są rusycyzmem.


Ja mówię trochę po rosyjsku, ale z taką konstrukcją nie spotkałem się w tym języku. We wszystkich przykładach, które daliście, używałbym celownika.


----------



## kknd

Zdania z celownikiem: _Dzwonię bratu_, _Piszę siostrze_; wskazują na beneficjenta czynności. Innymi słowy: _Dzwonię dla brata (bo chcę mu zrobić niespodziankę)_, _Piszę dla siostry (bo mnie o to prosiła)_. Raczej nie użyłbym tych wyrażeń w sensie malefaktywnym (a nawet właściwie: z pewnością).

W zdaniach tych widać też wyraźnie opozycję z kierunkiem czynności wyrażanym przedimkiem _do_, otóż w zdaniach: _Dzwonię do brata_, _Piszę do siostry_.

Obserwacja jest rzeczywiście intrygująca. Co używania konstrukcji _dla + dopełniacz_ zamiast celownika widać w przytoczonych przykładach pewną benefaktywność, której zaznaczenia w języku literackim właściwie brak. Z tego względu wspomniana konstrukcja też ma pewne uzasadnienie; warto zaznaczyć, że podobne elementy istnieją (i są normą) np. w języku japońskim.


----------



## Thomas1

kknd said:


> Zdania z celownikiem: _Dzwonię bratu_*, _Piszę siostrze_; wskazują na beneficjenta czynności. Innymi słowy: _Dzwonię dla brata (bo chcę mu zrobić niespodziankę)_,[...]
> 
> W zdaniach tych widać też wyraźnie opozycję z kierunkiem czynności wyrażanym przedimkiem przyimkiem _do_, otóż w zdaniach: _Dzwonię do brata_, _Piszę do siostry_.


kknd, możesz to wyjaśnić trochę dokładniej?
Z tego co rozumiem to _Dzwonię dla brata_* znaczy, że dzwonię w jego imieniu/zamiast niego, bo na przykład wstydzi się, albo nie może. Zazwyczaj jest to wcześniej ustalone z między obiema osobami. 

Ale czy _Dzwonię dla brata_ oznacza to samo co _Dzwonię do brata_,tak przynajmniej odczytuję sens tego zdania.

*jest bardzo małe prawdopodobieństwo że te formy byłyby użyte w standardowej polszczyźnie


----------



## njumi

Myślę, że *kknd* zauważył w konstrukcji _dzwonię dla brata _podobieństwo do konstrukcji _robię to dla brata_. Czyli dzwoniąc do niego robię mu przez to przysługę (w każdym razie robię coś na czym skorzysta).


----------



## magaa

Witam wszystkich,

Ja szczerze mówiąc nie spotkałam się z konstrukcją, o której wspominacie (może dlatego, że nie znam nikogo z Podlasia), ale... za to zauważyłam, że osoby pochodzące ze Śląska używają ciekawej konstrukcji typu "samochód od mojego taty, buty od mojego taty", ale nie w sensie podarunku, ale posiadania. Tak więc wspomniany "samochód od mojego taty" oznacza, że mój tata jest właścicielem tego samochodu 

Może ktoś z was też się z spotkał z taką konstrukcją?

pozdrawiam,
maga


----------



## majlo

Ja zwrot "Dzwonię dla brata" również interpretuję jako "w jego imieniu". Jeśli chciał bym zrobic niespodziankę bratu, powiedziałbym "dzwonię do brata".

magaa, wydaje mi się, że Twoje pytanie to materiał na oddzielny wątek.


----------



## magaa

Tak, masz rację, trochę się zagalopowałam.


----------



## .Jordi.

magaa said:


> osoby pochodzące ze Śląska używają ciekawej konstrukcji typu "samochód od mojego taty, buty od mojego taty", ale nie w sensie podarunku, ale posiadania. Tak więc wspomniany "samochód od mojego taty" oznacza, że mój tata jest właścicielem tego samochodu



Może tutaj z kolei wpływ będzie języka niemieckiego? _Samochód od mojego ojca = auto von meinem Vater?

_


Thomas1 said:


> kknd, możesz to wyjaśnić trochę dokładniej?


Przychylam się do prośby, zwłaszcza zaś jeśli chodzi o fragmenty z „benefaktywnością” i „malefektywnością”.


----------



## jazyk

> ale... za to zauważyłam, że osoby pochodzące ze Śląska używają ciekawej konstrukcji typu "samochód od mojego taty, buty od mojego taty",


To się czasami słyszy na Morawach: auto od mojeho táty i boty od mojeho táty zamiast auto mého táty/tátovo auto i boty mého táty/tátovy boty.


----------



## magaa

Też mi się tak coś właśnie wydawało, że ze względu na położenie geograficzne i różnego typu zdarzenia historyczne, będzie to wpływ języka niemieckiego


----------



## ryba

Rusycyzm, rusycyzm... A może to po prostu z białoruskiego?

Może zapytajmy na Other Slavic Languages, ja nie mówię ani po rosyjsku ani po białorusku (chociaż czasem oglądam BELSAT).



majlo said:


> Ja zwrot "Dzwonię dla brata" również interpretuję jako "w jego imieniu". Jeśli chciał bym zrobic niespodziankę bratu, powiedziałbym "dzwonię do brata".






jazyk said:


> To się czasami słyszy na Morawach: auto od mojeho táty i boty od mojeho táty zamiast auto mého táty/tátovo auto i boty mého táty/tátovy boty.


Boże, Jazyk, jesteś niesamowity!


----------



## kknd

Spieszę z wyjaśnieniami: mniej więcej to, co zauważyli njumi i ryba. Proszę o przeczytanie nawiasów w podanych przeze mnie przykładach, poniższe uwagi powinny umożliwić rozszyfrowanie mojego sfinksowego niekiedy języka.

Okazuje się, że znowu wyskoczyłem z jakimiś mało znanymi i, co gorsza, mało używanymi wyrazami (spodziewałem się, że łatwo będzie odnaleźć je w internecie). Otóż z łac.
_bene_ + _facere_ = dobro + czynić; _benefactor_ → benefaktor = dobroczyńca;
_male_ + _facere_ = zło + czynić; _malefactor_ → malefaktor = złoczyńca.

„Benefaktywny” i „malefaktywny” to przymiotniki urobione od tych wyrazów oznaczające czynności, które przynoszą ich odbiorcy odpowiednio korzyść lub pożytek bądź niekorzyść lub stratę.

Tak więc _Dzwonię dla daty_ oznaczać miałoby wg mnie czynność wykonaną ze względu na dobro taty, ale nie koniecznie w stosunku do niego (choć to się nie wyklucza: dzwonię do niego i dla niego – dla jego pożytku).

Zobacz:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/benefactor
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/malefactor

http://www.krzyzowki.info/benefaktor
http://www.krzyzowki.info/malefaktor


----------



## undraex

bardzo popularna forma na mazurach


----------



## majlo

Oto, co mi dzisiaj wyskoczyło w subskrypcji z poradni PWN:
http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=9700
Temat niby rozstrzygnięty, ale zawsze kolejny punkt widzenia się przyda.


----------

